# Why do you guys love oberon covers so much?



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

So yeah...I've been wondering about this for a long time. Are they sturdy, good looking, etc. that you guys love it so much? Just curious.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Past good looking to beautiful, well made, sturdy, great company, did I mention Beautiful?

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Very sturdy, very protective, very good looking, very good smelling. Fantastic thick beautiful tooled leather. Also handmade in California.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sleek, Elegant, Smell Yummy!, Beautiful, Well Crafted, Sturdy, Good Price for the Quality, Thinner than you'd expect, Wonderful choices/options, Color variety..............did I mention Smell? 

And this is coming from a person who originally said I wouldn't buy one because they were too expensive!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Beyond beautiful..Gorgeous, stunning, breathtaking..They feel and smell wonderful and they're handcrafted by a small company in California.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I can't speak for anyone else.....

I love real leather.  The quality is very high and yes, they're very sturdy.  I love art, and these qualify.  They're not excessively larger than the K2 (unlike the M-Edge platform, which was my first planned cover before I saw the Oberons, but they're large enough to actually provide some protection to the Kindle edges.  And Oberon is a small, family run, US company with their products made entirely here--right now, in this economy, that counts for a lot with me.  I can't always guarantee I'm buying American nowadays, and having owned several small businesses, I know the pain they're in now, so when I can, I try to make that part of my decision making process.

Oh, and did I mention they're absolutely freaking gorgeous? 

This isn't to take away from anything else on the market.  I just think a lot of people in this section of the boards have a bit of a creative or artsy streak, and we're rabidly trying to personalize our Kindles (OK, and probably everything else we own!)  The Oberon covers help me put MY stamp on what I consider to be a fairly plain Jane device.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

The way it looks from a distance (and up close,) the way it feels in my hands when I'm reading, the compliments I get from friends, family and strangers, the SPECIALNESS of each design, and the protection they offer my devices while traveling.

I have Avenue of Trees on my Kindle Klassic, and Roof of Heaven on my Kindle 2.  They transport me to a different mindset each time I see them; very different places since the covers are so different.

We recently gave an Oberon journal to a friend as a gift and he sent me a thank you that called it a work of art.  I couldn't agree more.

The originality, the craftsmanship, the fantastic customer service, and supporting a small company in California that produces unique, exquisite products all add up to a win-win for each order I've placed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha, there's a lot of "it smells good". Now, I wanna have one just to get the chance to sniff it!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, am I the only Oberon cover owner who just got up, walked over to her Kindle and sniffed?  

Anyway I love it because of its intricate beauty, the way it feels, the solidness it lends to the kindle and that it gives a bookishness to the Kindle--- like you went to an out-of-the-way old fashioned book store on a quiet street, were searching in the back stacks and found this jewel. You went Whoosh and blew off a little dust, sniffed it (at least you all did) and said this book is mine! 

It gives a nod to the past with the future inside.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

JeanThree said:


> It gives a nod to the past with the future inside.


 I like that description!
Oberon should use it on their site!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> Ok, am I the only Oberon cover owner who just got up, walked over to her Kindle and sniffed?
> 
> Anyway I love it because of its intricate beauty, the way it feels, the solidness it lends to the kindle and that it gives a bookishness to the Kindle--- like you went to an out-of-the-way old fashioned book store on a quiet street, were searching in the back stacks and found this jewel. You went Whoosh and blew off a little dust, sniffed it (at least you all did) and said this book is mine!
> 
> It gives a nod to the past with the future inside.


Spot on!


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

My first cover was a Cole Haan, my second an M-Edge and my third, which arrived today, is an Oberon.

All three covers have their pros and cons, but the Oberon is just exquisite, truly a work of art.  While it smells good (although the Cole Haan smells better), and it protects the Kindle (although the M-Edge travels easier) the Oberon wraps your book collection with the tactile, olfactory and artistic goodness that traditional dead-tree books have had for centuries.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> Anyway I love it because of its intricate beauty, the way it feels, the solidness it lends to the kindle and that it gives a bookishness to the Kindle--- like you went to an out-of-the-way old fashioned book store on a quiet street, were searching in the back stacks and found this jewel. You went Whoosh and blew off a little dust, sniffed it (at least you all did) and said this book is mine!
> 
> It gives a nod to the past with the future inside.


DING DING: We have the winner of the perfect description


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

libros_lego said:


> Are they sturdy, good looking, etc. that you guys love it so much?



Strong
Sturdy
Retain and protect the Kindle well
Long-term _Durable_
It's a work of art
It's made by hand (partly, anyway)
It's made by American entrepreneur's in a small business
It's a quality product


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I have K1 and it loves being in it's Oberon cover.  I had an mEdge but it was wobbly.  I didn't like holding it and the lining got yucky where I held on to it.  I read a lot!!!  The Oberon is smooth leather where I hold it so it's staying clean.  Since I carry my Kindle everywhere it's great to have a classy cover.  The Oberon is much sturdier than the original cover and the mEdge.  I also like the side pockets.  I keep lists and boarding passes etc. in the cover.  One of my reasons for not upgrading to K2 was that I didn't want to have to buy a new cover.  I've spent enough on K1!!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

People are always surprised when I open my leather cover and there is a Kindle inside.  I think it lets me add some personality to my reader.  I also agree with the more poetic descriptions above.  It's beautiful and has that lovely leather smell.
And I like that the company is responsive to our needs.  They started with just velcro and when the requests for a different type of holder grew, they found a way to use corners instead.  They started with just a few designs and have added.  Additional colors started appearing.  And they are working to find a way to recast the journal buttons so they can be used on the Kindle covers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

JeanThree said:


> Ok, am I the only Oberon cover owner who just got up, walked over to her Kindle and sniffed?


No, you're not. There's another thread going that is talking about the smell of the Oberon. I finally picked mine up last night and smelled it. They were right, it smells really good.

What everyone has said is true, they are high quality sturdy, beautiful covers. 
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the feel of the leather and how he makes my Kindle so personal. The craftmanship is beautiful and it gives me the feeling of reading a DTB. I'm not a sniffer, but after reading so much about the smell I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

It reminds me of a leather bound book and ditto everything already said. Love JeanThree's description!!


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> Ok, am I the only Oberon cover owner who just got up, walked over to her Kindle and sniffed?
> 
> Anyway I love it because of its intricate beauty, the way it feels, the solidness it lends to the kindle and that it gives a bookishness to the Kindle--- like you went to an out-of-the-way old fashioned book store on a quiet street, were searching in the back stacks and found this jewel. You went Whoosh and blew off a little dust, sniffed it (at least you all did) and said this book is mine!
> 
> It gives a nod to the past with the future inside.


Well, if you aren't a salesperson, you've missed you're calling. Or are you a writer? Anyway, I just ordered the Forest cover in fern because of your wonderful description. It sure better measure up!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The quality is amazing, the colors rich, the designs beautiful.

Really, until you touch some of their work you might not immediately get it  I have a small journal cover from them I got a million years ago. There's just something about them that just feels right. 

Lots of people say that the Kindle takes all the romance out of reading... The Oberon covers bring that romance right back, and then some!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh gosh--you all have been so kind! I *was* trying to evoke a particular mood, so I am glad if I succeeded a little bit. Writer? no, although I would love to have that talent, skill and imagination--but I am A Reader which is pretty spectacular in itself. Didn't Charlotte Bronte specifically address me (you, all of us) in her books ("Dear reader. . .) So I take my position as a reader very seriously!!  Where would all those authors be without us?

Thanks!


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

I love the look and the feel of the leather.  In fact, I find that I love reading Oberon holding it like a regular book...I had thought I would fold it back like with my K1 amazon cover.  I agree with akjak - it does bring back the romance


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I think I'm going to save up just so I can buy one for my kindle 1.


----------

